# Urdu: Please don't be sad, remember that I love you, always.



## SaritaSarang

I was wondering if someone could translate the following into Urdu for me?  I would be soooo grateful.  

*"  Please don't be sad, remember that I love you, always." *


----------



## panjabigator

/udaas mat honaa, yaad rakhnaa ki main tumhe.n pyaar kartii huu.n, hameshe ke liye/


----------



## SaritaSarang

Is there any way I could get that in the Urdu alphabet?


----------



## linguist786

(if you're a male, saying it to a female):

*ناراز مت ہونا، ياد ركهنا كہ ميں تمہيں پيار كرتا ہوں، ہميشہ کے لئے*
(naaraaz mat honaa, yaad rakhnaa ke maiN tumheN pyaar kartaa hooN, hamesha ke liye)

(if you're a female, saying it to a male)

*ناراز مت ہونا، ياد ركهنا كہ ميں تمہيں پيار كرتى ہوں، ہميشہ کے لئے*
(naaraaz mat honaa, yaad rakhnaa ke maiN tumheN pyaar kartee hooN, hamesha ke liye)


----------



## panjabigator

Linguist, naaraaz is angry.  She wanted sad.  That is why I opted for /udaas/.


----------



## linguist786

_Naaraaz_ does not mean angry, it means sad/upset. Angry is _gussaa_.

That's how I use them anyway  To be honest, I've never even heard "udaas"


----------



## panjabigator

Here is the dictionary entree on udaas.


----------



## SaritaSarang

Thank you both very much for your help.


----------



## linguist786

Thanks panjabigator. I agree with you that _udaas _is the more "correct" term. I will therefore change my post.

I do still however disagree that "naaraaz" means _angry  _I would never use "naaraaz" to mean "angry" - to me it means _sad/upset_. To express _angry_ I would say "gussaa mai" or "khafaa".

edit - I can't seem to edit my post :S


----------



## panjabigator

You were right about that.  I wasn't really thinking I guess...hehe


----------



## elroy

linguist786 said:


> edit - I can't seem to edit my post :S


 That's been it's been more than 24 hours since you submitted it.

But it's actually better this way.  Otherwise the conversation wouldn't make sense.


----------



## linguist786

Thanks elroy. 
That's actually a pretty useful feature. Sometimes threads don't make sense when a person changes their post


----------



## BP.

Sorry for reviving this thread, but it needs to be for reasons of its academic inaccuracy, and people mal-learning off it.

l786, _naaraaz_ is spelt ناراض and nor with a _zay_.

Second, it should be _tum say_ (and not _tumhaiN_) _pyaar karta hooN_. _TumhaiN_ is used only in the physical sense e.g. to kiss or embrace, but not on the emotional level.

Post 2, PG: Urdu uses _keh_ for _ki_.

l786, _udaas_ seems more 'Hindiized' Urdu for _ghamgeen_. If hope you've heard this one! And you're right, _naaraaz hona_ is in the sense of _rooThna_, albeit a notch less intense.

_khafaa_ could simply be _ghair mutma-in_. Or it can be _rooTha hua_.

Lets have a go: _jaan gham na khao, yeh yaad rakhho keh_ {1-_tumhaaray liyay mairi muHab-bat jaavidaaN hay_}/{2-_maiN tumsay hamaisha muHab-bat karta rahooN ga_}. The first option looks odd and heavy now that I had a second look, but it isn't wrong.


----------



## Faylasoof

Good you revived the thread. I too would go for the second one. One can also make small variations on this.  Depending on the intensity of feelings, sadness = ‘gham khaanaa or ghamgeen honaa’. But here could also mean dejection and despondency.      Then one could also use words like ‘afsurdah’ افسردہ  as in افسردہ  ھونا   or ‘afsos’  افسوس as in   افسوس كرنا .


----------



## panjabigator

Thanks for this BG.  Now that I've studied Hindi more, I see just how Panjabified I speak.  In Panjabi, the "tumhe.n" is what would have been used.  And I now know the word <ghamgiin> for <udaas>.


----------



## BP.

There's more variations on the word PG: _ghamzada, ghamkhorda, ghamgasal_??. _ghamgeen _and _ghamzada_ are the most frequently used word for sadness in Urdu AFAIK.

All the Hindi speakers I've met would say _tumhai.n_ instead of _tum say_, its seemingly not only a Punjabi thing.


----------



## panjabigator

Yes, but <tum se> _does_ sound a whole bunch better here.


----------



## Illuminatus

Hmm, I would use _tumhein_ without batting an eyelid 

I had qualms with the original sentence. _Main pyaar kartaan hoon... Hamesha ke liye_ sounds wrong to me. 

_Hamesha ke liye _transports you into the future and _Main pyaar kartaan hoon _is in the present. It is like saying _I love you forever_, which I don't find right.

Either:
I love you, always. : _Main tumse pyaar kartaan hoon... *Hamesha*._

I will love you forever_. _: Main tumse pyaar karta rahoonga... _Hamesha ke liye_


----------



## Faylasoof

Also,  'main tumse hameshah pyaar karooNga' = I'll always love you / I'll love you forever; and as an extra: 'maine tumse hameshah pyaar kiyaa (hai)' = I've always loved you


----------



## Sheikh_14

Can we use mohabbat karnaa in lieu of pyaar karnaa with regards to lovingly embracing or kissing someone? Pyaar-mohabbat together is used in this sense, though I am not sure about mohabbat alone. MaiN tumhe pyaar karnaa chaahtaa hooN is correct. However, is "main tumhe pyaar-mohabbat karnaa or denaa chaahtaa hooN?" Mohabbat karnaa is also used for to have sex with someone, in fact a recent film even used this term and it is understood by many.


----------

